# Purchase Co2 Gas Bottle



## brad05 (15/9/12)

Does anyone know where the best place to source a CO2 gas bottle and can I get them refilled at distributors such as BOC?


----------



## DU99 (15/9/12)

GAS BOTTLE 

Gas Refill 

could also go the fire extinguisher option


----------



## xa_jg66 (15/9/12)

Yeah but will boc refill them? probably not although i have not asked them. I am in the same boat, I am in Karratha WA and we have a boc in town aswell as a supagas but that means paying rental on a bottle forever, and the closest kegking refill station according to their map is in perth 1600kms away. have not yet looked into DG freight but dont imagine it will be cheap, nothing here is haha.


----------



## Rubix (15/9/12)

I just picked up a 10kg bottle from BOC and chatting to the guy there he said that they won't touch bottles that aren't theirs. Only cost me $50.00 for the gas and ongoing rental of about $15.00 a month. I could purchase a bottle and then refill down the city but by the time I include fuel and my time to travel over an hour to the nearest refill the BOC rental is just as economical and far easier. Not sure how the prices vary out your way but hope this helps.


----------



## brad05 (15/9/12)

DU99 said:


> GAS BOTTLE
> 
> Gas Refill
> 
> could also go the fire extinguisher option



Yeah I can get these bottles shipped from keg king however I need somewhere that will fill the bottle and possibly retest it if required. 


I am in Mackay QLD and in the same boat as xa_jg. I don't know of anyone in town that will fill them. Might have to approach a Chubb Fire or similar and see if they will do it. xa_jg would know that this is sometimes a difficult task in mining regions because you are asking for something out of the ordinary and aren't a multi-million dollar customer.


----------



## brad05 (15/9/12)

xa_jg66 said:


> Yeah but will boc refill them? probably not although i have not asked them. I am in the same boat, I am in Karratha WA and we have a boc in town aswell as a supagas but that means paying rental on a bottle forever, and the closest kegking refill station according to their map is in perth 1600kms away. have not yet looked into DG freight but dont imagine it will be cheap, nothing here is haha.



... I should also note that I have been renting a 6kg BOC cylinder for the last two years. I'm trying to get out of the rental cycle.


----------



## DU99 (15/9/12)

bottle testing last for 10years.
found this


> Mackay
> Chubb Fire
> Unit 5 Concept Place
> 25 Transport Ave
> ...



Ask what they will fill


----------



## xa_jg66 (15/9/12)

brad05 said:


> ... I should also note that I have been renting a 6kg BOC cylinder for the last two years. I'm trying to get out of the rental cycle.



Yeah I hear ya, I would like to avoid it if possible. Anyone want to open a home brew shop in sunny Karratha........


----------



## Phoney (15/9/12)

I'll add that I can carbonate & serve about 8 - 10 x 19L kegs out of a 2.6kg cylinder. This is more than enough to last me for many, many months.


----------



## Crusty (15/9/12)

phoneyhuh said:


> I'll add that I can carbonate & serve about 8 - 10 x 19L kegs out of a 2.6kg cylinder. This is more than enough to last me for many, many months.



This is the problem I have with BOC. I have to rent unfortunately & the gas if I run out is around $65.00 for my VT size cylinder which lasts for ages but I pay around $154.00 a year to rent the bloody cylinder. It's quite a rip off really.


----------



## Batz (15/9/12)

xa_jg66 said:


> I am in the same boat, I am in Karratha WA and we have a boc in town aswell as a supagas but that means paying rental on a bottle forever, and the closest kegking refill station according to their map is in perth 1600kms away. have not yet looked into DG freight but dont imagine it will be cheap, nothing here is haha.




Try Wormard in the LIA, they used to fill mine.

Batz


----------



## seemore (15/5/14)

Hi just wondering on a follow up from this thread if there was any where in karatha to buy a co2 bottle and or refills bottles


----------

